# Relocating to HK



## Sgoody (May 10, 2011)

HI everyone, 

We are currently living in Perth Australia and my husbands employer has asked him if he would consider a move to HK. Its a huge step up the ladder for him but we have never been to HK and really dont know alot about life there. Can you tell me what its like living there with kids (ages 10, 9 & 7) as in school, weekend activities, sports etc. Also, what would you consider to be a good salary just so we know what to expect when the offer comes in. Many thanks in advance for all your help.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

I would say for a family no less then 40K per month.


----------



## mamamaven (Apr 10, 2012)

I'd say that $40k/month with three kids would be impossible. You'd spend $30k on school fees + extras alone.

For families with kids considering a relocation, I'd suggest asking the company what support they are willing to provide to assist with the school search - hiring a consultant would be the very least I'd expect.

HK is a great city for kids - a lot depends on where you live and that will depend on where you can get your 3 kids into school.

If I can help further, please PM me.


----------



## No so serious Henry (Aug 28, 2012)

Sgoody said:


> HI everyone,
> 
> We are currently living in Perth Australia and my husbands employer has asked him if he would consider a move to HK. Its a huge step up the ladder for him but we have never been to HK and really dont know alot about life there. Can you tell me what its like living there with kids (ages 10, 9 & 7) as in school, weekend activities, sports etc. Also, what would you consider to be a good salary just so we know what to expect when the offer comes in. Many thanks in advance for all your help.


Hi, Sgoody

This 1st thing u would need to consider is housing. See if ur husband's company would provide housing allowance or, even better, dorm. (coz this would be the greatest expense in HK if education excluded)

For kids, I think HK is also a good place compare to Australia. Don't worry about schools coz there are sufficient facilities for kids to develop their foundation of academy. But bear in mind that tuition fee could up to hkd$10k per kids.

Considered to be good salary, the total income per month would be 50k to 70k, family-wise. Like I said, housing is expensive here, a relatively decent apartment for 1000sq. Ft could cost u up to 20k per month.

I am sort of a local in hk, u could contact me in private if u need extra info.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

Great for kids? Yes if you are making the money. As the above member mentioned he says 40K per month for your family is Impossible! Well I guess there are a difference between the local people and expats where many locals are bringing in below 30K per month. If he is correct then if you are making good money which is more per month then the other 80% then yes you and your family can have a good life but if you do not make more then the 80% of the population then guess you will not be having a good life. If you plan on living the better life yes 40K per month will not bring you close to it but you can have a life with 40K.


----------



## No so serious Henry (Aug 28, 2012)

JWilliamson said:


> Great for kids? Yes if you are making the money. As the above member mentioned he says 40K per month for your family is Impossible! Well I guess there are a difference between the local people and expats where many locals are bringing in below 30K per month. If he is correct then if you are making good money which is more per month then the other 80% then yes you and your family can have a good life but if you do not make more then the 80% of the population then guess you will not be having a good life. If you plan on living the better life yes 40K per month will not bring you close to it but you can have a life with 40K.


Honestly the cost of living is high but it depends on the way u live. I assume dinning out is not frequent compares to cooking at home, if so that could save u another 10k for a family.
(I mostly cook after I came back from uk, but usually eat out in weekends, seriously its inexpensive to shop for cooking ingredients.)
accommodation is the greatest expense if education is not taken into account. Life wouldn't be so bad if u can control all the expenses well. ^^


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

It has to depend on the "TOTAL" package offered. Housing, medical,dental (both are important that the whole family is covered),kids education(up to the age the kids leave school) relocation costs (inbound AND outbound) pension (mandatory provident fund,which you must have in one form or another), home leave flights. All of this should ontop of monthly salary.

It's not cheap for a company to entice an employee to go work in a strange place, but you have to remember, they are asking him to go, uproot his family and if they want him there enough, they will do all this.

No one can give advice on salary, as the "job" is unknown and what extra work your OH would have to deal with in the HK post. (my wife took on a job in HK where she had 14 staff to deal with,but at the point we left that had more than doubled. Me, I started with 3 import/export depts and ended up dealing with 35 + countries)

The only real advice anyone can give, is "don't be dazzled by a big salary or promotion prospects, but look at the whole picture"

*I'm on "the wrong side of 50" and without a doubt, we could not afford to have given up work (ermm work harder at fixing the house and tending the fruit and olive trees...but I enjoy it) and settle in Spain, had it not been for our time in HK.


----------



## No so serious Henry (Aug 28, 2012)

dunmovin said:


> It has to depend on the "TOTAL" package offered. Housing, medical,dental (both are important that the whole family is covered),kids education(up to the age the kids leave school) relocation costs (inbound AND outbound) pension (mandatory provident fund,which you must have in one form or another), home leave flights. All of this should ontop of monthly salary.
> 
> It's not cheap for a company to entice an employee to go work in a strange place, but you have to remember, they are asking him to go, uproot his family and if they want him there enough, they will do all this.
> 
> ...


Dolce vita!
That must be good be awaken by sunshine of Spain.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

It is. We live in a place 1200ft above sea level, in summer it's cooler than the coastal regions and off the major tourist places. In winter it can be cold, but a big log burning fire and reverse cycle aircon make the house comfortable. The coast is only a 40 minute drive.

We loved living in HK, but financial considerations and thinking the UK had changed so much since we left, rather than go back, we chose a new country and knew we could adapt.


----------

